# 36, too old?



## proty (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello all,

first some history, from the age of 18 to 34 (ish) done F*** all fitness wise, however a few years ago decided to make a change, come down from 17.5st to 12st just with diet and general exersise. Been going to the gym for about six months now Looking now to pack on some muscle.

Been reading these forums for a while, and was just wondering if 36 is too old to make really noticable gains in muscle mass, what with a natural decrease in testosterone etc, also from being a fat git for so many years, really paranoid about putting on loads of weight and not being able to either shift it or turn it into muscle.

Diet is O.K, pretty healthy, the odd day off.

do those of us in their 30's need to be so much more focused than when in our 20's ?

any help appreciated. :confused1:


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

bro nice to see you on here ,you are never to old m8 its all in your mind,think big train big eat big and you will pack it on in time live the dream stay with it all the best


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I'm in the best shape of my life @ 38. 36 is no age in this game. I made a comeback when I was 36 after 4 years with no training. Go for it!


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

your never too old mate, but putting on muscle gets harder for people when they are older and 'natural'. theres plenty of older guys on here 40+ who have great size


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

there are quite a few of us over 40's here....


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Er... Yup, plenty.


----------



## proty (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies,

Good to know that after years of doing sod all, there's still hope:tongue:


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

im al but 32 mate and im puting on waight fast, 36 is fock al, you can grow:rolleyes: :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

welcome in bro...you only a couple of years older than me...man its never to late,great that you in and ready to go!!!

big well done on losing all that weight,i dont know if you said you lost it over the years or in 6months?

either way,never too late man,you get going,start training and pack some muscle on,offset that age and boost your metabolism and stay young!!!


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

36 is nothing mate...i am in the best shape of my life and will be that age this year...good luck and go for it:beer:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well done on the weight loss mate, very impressive. Hope you find all the inspiration and advice on here to get you to your next goal.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

First off well done for making the choice of doing something after years of nothing.

I`m 40 as are many others on here I don`t think that this is a sport/hobby where age is a problem,you will get out of it what you put in,ie got diet traing routine and you will be sorted..

There is stacks of good advice and info on here which I am sure will help you loads.

Look around in the diet and training sections.

Welcome to the board:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm 47 mate and train harder and stricter than i did in my 20's


----------



## proty (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers Guys,

your replies have given me that extra bit of motivation.

Going to have a real good read through the forums and get the info etc.

I'm strangely excited, (not in that way!  )

Lets get it on! :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welcome and Go for it mate


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Only thing 36 is too old for it Club 18 - 30!


----------

